# Jeep grand cherokee laredo a immobiliser fault



## Capt Mannering (Jan 27, 2012)

Can any member possibly assist in an immobiliser fault with my 1997 Grand Cherokee Laredo,the problem being I recently Replaced the main vehicle battery and since then the immobiliser has become very tempremental,this being at times will disengage and vehicle will start and run,however when vehicle switched off and try to restart after 3 hours,vehicle will unlock with keyless remote,warning light goes off on dash,all dashboard lights come on BUT NO STARTING.

I have replaced batteries in keyless remote,reset immobiliser with key,but still nothing.The RKE Transmitter and Receivers are located behind each front door card,the key colour being "black" as is the Keyless remote,can anyone please "heelllllllllpppppp"!!!!!!! as getting very frustrated.

Maybe somebody,somewhere has had the same problem and got a solution.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2012)

The control unit for said immobilizer is most likely fried.


----------



## Capt Mannering (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok many thanks ,will look into it,hopefully will cure problem.


----------

